# 9mm, 40 S&W or 45 ACP For The Woods



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I am looking for the best ballance between size and power that would be effective against a hog if needed but comfortable and fun to shoot so that I can learn to hit what I am aiming at. No range available and no friends with any of the calibers listed. I shoot a standard pressure loaded 45 Colt revolver with no trouble on recoil. It is just a little to heavy and bulky to do what I want to do. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## deadon (Apr 29, 2008)

*RE:9mm, 40S&W or 45 ACP For The Woods*

The energy of the .40 S&W exceeds all standard-pressure and +P 9x19mm Parabellum loadings and many standard-pressure .45 ACP rounds, generating between 450 and 600 foot-pounds (550 J and 800 J) of energy, depending on bullet weight, with mid to high 500 foot-pounds typical. Both the .40 S&W and the 9 mm Parabellum operate at a 35,000 psi (240 MPa) SAAMI maximum, compared to a 21,000 psi (150 MPa) maximum for .45 ACP. Go with the 40.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

How is the recoil on the 40?


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Recoil in the 40 Caliber Glock 23 is easy to manage, especially if you are used to shooting 45 colts. The glock is lightweight, holds 13 rounds and is very resistent to the elements.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The Glock model 23 (compact) holds thirteen plus one, and the Glock model 22 (full size) holds fifteen plus one.

They are both easy to carry and it is hard to beat the magazine capacity.

The recoil of the .40S&W is fairly "snappy" compared to the 9mm and .45ACP. That being said, it is pretty easy to master and shoot well.

Edit: *jeb21*, sorry about that. I ended up writing nearly the same information as you. Also, *Ruger71*, I must confess my ignorance with regards to caliber choice for animals so my advice may not be the best.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

I know it isn't on your list, but a .357 Magnum would beat out those 3 caliber choices (in my opinion). .357 full house loads when coupled with decent accuracy should suit you perfectly.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I would probably go with a 9mm or a 40. I think the 9 is a little easier to shoot and a little cheaper. Both would do well.


----------



## 2xTap (Aug 7, 2008)

I think any of those would suit you just fine. Never encountered any hogs but from what I hear, you'll want whatever is going to put it down as fast as possible. And considering the other things you want to do with it, like others I'd probably go with a .40.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta PX4 is the lowest recoiling 40 I have ever shot. If ya want a 40, that's the one.

However - if I was a regular for forest travel, I'd buy a 44 mag Ruger Alaskan - only time I would defer to a revolver.

Buy 44 special(instead of the full power 44 mag rounds) if you want - not as hard of a recoil


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

You can't go wrong with the 45. Although, I do agree with a big-bore revolver...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When rafting, rappeling, climbing, or back-country hiking I carry a 44 spl with jacketed swc.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

I hunt every year and have hunted hogs on occation. I've seen them being dispatched with as little as a 22, BUT it was a head shot and it dropped on it's tracks. 

Having said that, I would not recommed 9's and 40's when trying to stop a on rushing hog. If you have seen/experienced it, you will know why I would not recommed it. I've also seen hogs being shot with a 270 (lung/heart shot) and still run 50 yrds. 

I carry a SA 1911 14+1 45ACP when I hunt, BUT, I also have with me either a 270 or a 30-06. I would recommed that if you are just walking in the woods and you know that you might encounter hogs, to have atleast a 357 with a 4" min barrel. That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

woods? Hogs? and you are use to the 45LC?
Seems that a S&W 629 44mag is just the thing
or a Ruger SA with barrel length to your decision 

your name implies you like rugers - there's nothing wrong with a SA SS ruger!

use 44 specials for targets/fun and even home defense (of course you already have the 45LC)

the .40 is nice for a lot of people but in those missouri woods go 44

maybe you just want a pistol?
ok - but not for hogs


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Go with the .40 and a heavy bullet or the .45. Stay away from the 9mm if you're worried about hogs. A friend of mine told me of an incident that happened to a member of his hunting club. He literaly got ran over by Tensaw Delta sow and emptied a Beretta 92 into her as she did it. They counted all 15 bullet holes from her chin to her belly. He finally took her out with his 7mm rifle once he got time to get a shot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Whew..Hogs eh? I think I'd like a 44 mag more :smt082 Choosing from what you have listed I guess the 30 with the heavy slug or the 45. I've yet to get my hands on a 40 that flipped too much really. Though I was used to shooting 357 and 44 mag when I got the itch to get an autoloader. I'm a die hard 1911 fan and the 45 round..They just go great together:smt023 I'm getting really fond of the .40 S&W round though. I have one 1911 in 40 and a few other pistols that are just too much fun to shoot.:watching:


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

My woods gun is a G22 in 40. I took a deer a few years ago with it. The factory load I use duplicates a 357 mag.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

any of the above will deter a hog


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

What? No one chiming in for 10mm AUTO? Glock 20 :smt033 15 in the mag and one in the pipe, I find it comparable to a .45 in the recoil department, and you're looking at a 180 grain .40 size bullet traveling at 1300 FPS http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/ca...id=36&osCsid=033e161092e51dfeae34d709b2c51542

Rock and roll :smt023


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I have seen a .40 deter a good sized bear running at a man. Pretty sure I would trust it with a boar. I take my ruger P94 with me and have no worries if a boar, sow, bear, or man comes at me. Except maybe those hillbillies on Wrong Turn. That one dude got shot I dont know how many times and was still walking toward them.


----------



## brif (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are set on an auto; I would go with the glock 20. Otherwise; I would go with a revolver. Personally I would choose a ruger super blackhawk with the 4 5/8" barrel in 44mag. Otherwise, I think from 357 and up would be fine.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah a revolver wouldnt be as bad. Hopefully you dont need more than 5 or 6 shots. I like having a semi because there has been known to be crack heads and stuff that wonder through the woods and I dont really trust a revolver to a certain extent.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I just can't wrap my head around the Gonna use it for carry/range fun AND hogs. Maybe one of those Alaskan Super Redhawks. They are a little ore carry friendly but you're not underpowered if porky comes a calling.


----------

